# motorship Stonepool



## loganevh (May 15, 2011)

Hi,

I would like to build a model of the the mv Stonepool. Trying to build off of photos is diff, but am so fortunate to have them from several folks that post them. Always thought she was a nice looking vessel. Anyone know how many hatches she had. thanks


----------



## stores (Apr 8, 2007)

*re stonepool,*

is this the ship, ? looks like 5 hatches,


----------



## loganevh (May 15, 2011)

thanks, but is a later ship than that one built in the 60's. One I am talking about is a motor ship


----------



## stores (Apr 8, 2007)

*re mv stonepool,*

sorry my mistake, did not see MV, i think this will help you, STORES.


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Another view of MV STONEPOOL, scaned from Billy McGee's book "Ropners Navy" ISBN 978-0-9558593-5-9


Roger


----------



## loganevh (May 15, 2011)

Thanks so much Roger and Stores. Very nice photos as they do help alot. thanks again.
arthur


----------



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

Built by Charles Connell & Co. Connell's records are held in Glasgow (Archives,
Level 2, The Mitchell Library, North Street, Glasgow G3 7DN
0141 287 2910) They may have drawings.


----------



## loganevh (May 15, 2011)

thank you all for the replies....a big help.


----------



## cyp greeky (Sep 1, 2012)

*4th engineer 180877-250478*

4th engineer rushian runs with corn frm missassipi good chief eng from donny he gave me my promotion to 4th she was awork up but anice ship great conpany


----------



## George Hendrie (Jan 14, 2012)

Stonepool brings back wonderful memories of a party on board when she was in Cape Town about 1984. Ship very run down as I remember but very friendly and generous cosmopolitan crew. Their cooks (Turkish, I think) turned out some wonderful dishes. Brass engine room plate fell off the bulkhead and was donated by Aussie engineer to our club where it hangs today.


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

George Hendrie said:


> Stonepool brings back wonderful memories of a party on board when she was in Cape Town about 1984. Ship very run down as I remember but very friendly and generous cosmopolitan crew. Their cooks (Turkish, I think) turned out some wonderful dishes. Brass engine room plate fell off the bulkhead and was donated by Aussie engineer to our club where it hangs today.


Where/What?(Pint)


----------



## cyp greeky (Sep 1, 2012)

thanks for that george i left her in ceuta in 1978 april on transit oddesa to new oleans she was a banger but a good ship


----------



## George Hendrie (Jan 14, 2012)

A.D.FROST said:


> Where/What?(Pint)


Where. The Ship Society of South Africa club rooms in Cape Town docks. Any members visiting Cape Town are very welcome to contact me at [email protected] Also Google _Ship Society facebook_ to see our activities

What. A brass plate with Barclay Curle, Glasgow and No 227 engraved in fancy script. The engine was a 6 cylinder Sulzer built by Barclay Curle.

Sorry but I'm new around here and haven't found out how to attache a photo yet.


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

George Hendrie said:


> Where. The Ship Society of South Africa club rooms in Cape Town docks. Any members visiting Cape Town are very welcome to contact me at [email protected] Also Google _Ship Society facebook_ to see our activities
> 
> What. A brass plate with Barclay Curle, Glasgow and No 227 engraved in fancy script. The engine was a 6 cylinder Sulzer built by Barclay Curle.
> 
> Sorry but I'm new around here and haven't found out how to attache a photo yet.


Thank you for clearing it up.There is a similar custom when a ship is laided up in the river Fal (UK) by donating plaques to the "Tolberne" (Smuglers Cottage).(Thumb)


----------



## cyp greeky (Sep 1, 2012)

it all tickles me as if the old girl was still around id like to here from the junior engineer he did all the welding in the terbo air boxes it took days but good welds i was impressed by the young lad the old engine used to shake a lot stays were fitted but used to come away always busting feul lines forever climing into the cofferdam checking bed bolts wilst at sea as i said she was a nice ship but a banger


----------



## gretaston (Jan 7, 2011)

Good luck with the build LOGANEVH, look forward to seeing her when she is built. now if I may I would like to ask a question of STORES,
I see that you put up a photo of s.s. stonepool can you tell me why she has her name painted in large lettering on her sides amidships, in addition to the focsle, as I have a photo of bridgepool (1924) that my father sailed on ,she also has the same large lettering, were all ropner ships at that time named in the same manner.
Regards,
Gretaston.


----------



## lakercapt (Jul 19, 2005)

When I sailed with Ropners in the late 1950's each ship had the name painted on the ships side. (as well as at the bow and stern) Don't know if this was continued later on.
Was a time consuming fashion as was the white line round the hull.


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

lakercapt said:


> When I sailed with Ropners in the late 1950's each ship had the name painted on the ships side. (as well as at the bow and stern) Don't know if this was continued later on.
> Was a time consuming fashion as was the white line round the hull.


I was told that the white line was removed (end of the 60's)because a US pilot mistaken the white line for main deck level and set off pilot ladder and died.Don't for get the length of POR (later shortened)(Pint)


----------



## David M Edes (Apr 4, 2012)

Was on the Stonepool as EDH in 76 Antwerp-Baltimore-Novorosisk- Santos - Riga 
Paid off at Anchor off Plymouth
Think she had 7 hatches in total


----------



## scremboy (Dec 28, 2014)

seven


----------



## Tony Morris (Oct 7, 2006)

I was J/E on her 1975 - 76, if memory is correct ME was 6RD90, definately with rotary exhaust valve as this was the only time I sailed with this evil contraption. Had a great time on her, Novorosisk over Xmas & New Year. Paid off in Antwerp.

Tony


----------



## cyp greeky (Sep 1, 2012)

she was a beast but a happy one


----------



## yiaco1234 (Dec 4, 2021)

loganevh said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would like to build a model of the the mv Stonepool. Trying to build off of photos is diff, but am so fortunate to have them from several folks that post them. Always thought she was a nice looking vessel. Anyone know how many hatches she had. thanks


yes she had six hatches i served on her as 4th engineer taking grain from yankland to odessa


----------



## JoeQ (Jan 8, 2009)

yiaco1234 said:


> yes she had six hatches i served on her as 4th engineer taking grain from yankland to odessa


Seven hatches I believe


----------

